# I scratched the inside of my windshield, any solutions out there ?



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Today I was using a razor blade to take off my old registration (here in NY we have them on the windshield) and not really being careful I accidentally hit the side of the razor blade against the window and put a scratch about 1/4 of an inch long on the inside of my windshield.


Luckily it's in a place I will probably never notice.

Is there any way to get it out ?

It's very light !!

TIA


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Depending on how DEEP the scratch is you may be able to "polish" it out. Griot's Garage sells 2 grades of glass polish, the heavier grade is suppose to take out very light scratches.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Today I was using a razor blade to take off my old registration (here in NY we have them on the windshield) and not really being careful I accidentally hit the side of the razor blade against the window and put a scratch about 1/4 of an inch long on the inside of my windshield.
> 
> Luckily it's in a place I will probably never notice.
> 
> ...


I believe there are some glass polishes on the market that could help. But I'm not confident they would completely remove the scratch.

Can you put the new registration sticker over top of the scratch?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: I scratched the inside of my windshield, any solutions out there ?*



jw said:


> *
> 
> I believe there are some glass polishes on the market that could help. But I'm not confident they would completely remove the scratch.
> 
> Can you put the new registration sticker over top of the scratch? *


I wish I could but it's too high to place the reg over it. Thanks for the suggestion !!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *Depending on how DEEP the scratch is you may be able to "polish" it out. Griot's Garage sells 2 grades of glass polish, the heavier grade is suppose to take out very light scratches. *


Maybe I'll give it a shot, do you think I should try toothpaste first ?


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Today I was using a razor blade to take off my old registration (here in NY we have them on the windshield) and not really being careful I accidentally hit the side of the razor blade against the window and put a scratch about 1/4 of an inch long on the inside of my windshield.
> 
> Luckily it's in a place I will probably never notice.
> 
> ...


What in the name?

What are you doing to your car? First the chip on the outside and now the scratch on the inside. What is coming next? Just messing with ya. Try having it buffed, but from what I know if it will catch your fingernail it is too deep to buff out. Next time use lots of window cleaner to avoid this happening.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Maybe I'll give it a shot, do you think I should try toothpaste first ? *


Toothpaste?! I always thought toothpaste leaves some nasty marks that are hard to remove on the mirror in my bathroom...

Don't ask me how...When I spit and rinse it tends to "splash" around.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: I scratched the inside of my windshield, any solutions out there ?*



Ben Chou said:


> *
> 
> What in the name?
> 
> What are you doing to your car? First the chip on the outside and now the scratch on the inside. What is coming next? Just messing with ya. Try having it buffed, but from what I know if it will catch your fingernail it is too deep to buff out. Next time use lots of window cleaner to avoid this happening. *


lol, hopefully nothing is next . . .

I'll do the fingernail test today, thanks


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> Toothpaste?! I always thought toothpaste leaves some nasty marks that are hard to remove on the mirror in my bathroom...
> 
> Don't ask me how...When I spit and rinse it tends to "splash" around. *


I once had a scratch on my windsheild on my Acura and the window place told me to rub toothpaste on it because it can actually help buff it out if the scratch isn't too deep !!

Seriously !!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *...When I spit and rinse it tends to "splash" around. *


Maybe this should be on off topic:yikes: :dunno:

j/k


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I did the fingernail test today and I can't feel the scratch . . . in fact it took me a good 5 to 6 minutes just to find the scratch and after I found it I had to leave a smudge on the window just so I would know where it is.

What product should I use to take off, would a polishing compound help ?


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

I know this will sound ridiculous, but that stuff GS27 will work as well as a medium to fine compound. Try that, or take it to a shop and have them buff it. Is there even enough room to get a power buffing tool in there?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Ben Chou said:


> *I know this will sound ridiculous, but that stuff GS27 will work as well as a medium to fine compound. Try that, or take it to a shop and have them buff it. Is there even enough room to get a power buffing tool in there? *


A power buffing tool definitely will not fit in there, I'm going to try some wax with a cleaner and see if that works

I think I'll leave a fine compound for the last resort.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Maybe I'll give it a shot, do you think I should try toothpaste first ? *


Toothpaste??

I'd try some wax if the scratch is not too deep. It'll fill it in a bit. But then in may go opaque after awhile. I think HACK and jw are right, there must be a product for this, and I bet Griots has it.


----------



## Beerswiller (Jul 27, 2006)

Not sure if this applies to winshield glass, but I know for fish aquariums there is a liquid compound that invisibly fills in the scratch and hardens, rather than trying to buff it out. Might be worth looking into...wish I had some product names for you.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Check out janvil glass scratch remover. It's supposed to work on almost all glass.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

You can use a small buffing tip on a Dremel.


----------



## qu4ttro (Feb 7, 2004)

Its been more than 4 years since he scratched it (probably forgot about it already, if he still has the car) and you guys have to remind him about it!


----------



## Adamcool791 (Nov 10, 2020)

AF said:


> Today I was using a razor blade to take off my old registration (here in NY we have them on the windshield) and not really being careful I accidentally hit the side of the razor blade against the window and put a scratch about 1/4 of an inch long on the inside of my windshield.
> 
> Luckily it's in a place I will probably never notice.
> 
> ...


First off you can use a Razor it just has to be a fresh new one and use lots and lots of water or cleaner on the area your using it on or get a plastic one and best bet is try a windshield cleaner and a rag to get the scratches out just have to clean really good might take a few times if that don't work then find a windshield polish if your new or uncomfortable doing it get a Detailer to do it but if the polish is made of windows you should be fine


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

Adamcool791 said:


> First off you can use a Razor it just has to be a fresh new one and use lots and lots of water or cleaner on the area your using it on or get a plastic one and best bet is try a windshield cleaner and a rag to get the scratches out just have to clean really good might take a few times if that don't work then find a windshield polish if your new or uncomfortable doing it get a Detailer to do it but if the polish is made of windows you should be fine


Something tells me this problem was solved without your "help" during the almost *NINETEEN YEARS* that passed since OP started this thread.

C'mon, newbies, learn to look at post dates.


----------

